# 43rd DUDLEY BICYCLE SWAPMEET JULY 17th 8AM-2PM



## Bicycle Mike

SUNDAY JULY 17th 2022. RAIN OR SHINE   8 AM- 2 PM OR UNTIL YOU LEAVE. WE TRY TO HAVE 4 SHOWS A YEAR, THIS IS OUR SECOND OF 2022. THERE WILL ALSO BE A ,EARLY FALL AND LATE FALL EVENT AT THIS SAME LOCATION








WE ARE CONSCIENTIOUS ABOUT NOT CONFLICTING WITH OTHER EVENTS. PLEASE BRING ANY LOCAL CONFLICTS TO OUR ATTENTION. THANK YOU.

PARKING IS NOT GOING TO BE AN ISSUE LIKE IT WAS AT OUR PREVIOUS LOCATION. I WON'T HAVE TO BE YELLING MY FOOL HEAD OFF AT PEOPLE TO MOVE THEIR CARS AND TRUCKS.  THIS WILL BE A RELAXED FUN SHOW FOR EVERYONE.

HERE IS THE PLACE:
43rd Dudley Bike Swap new location 3 blocks south of last venue same side of the street #929 Riverside Drive (route 12)Thompson CT 06255 We have a much larger space, we wont be cramped and we wont be on grass so bring out all your great stuff. This location is good for minimum 2-3 years according to the owner of the 890,000 sf mill. ALSO I will be able to bring tables for people since I am only across the street and can fill my 28 foot trailer with banquet tables. If you come the night before I can put people up on my property and the show is only a stones throw from my warehouse. I AM VERY PSYCHED to HAVE secured this GREAT NEW venue for us.

BICYCLES, BICYCLE PARTS & ACCESSORIES, LITERATURE & EPHEMERA, PEDAL CARS, ANTIQUE TOYS & COLLECTIBLES, VINTAGE MOTORCYCLES, VINTAGE AUTOMOBILES WELCOME.

NO GENERAL FLEAMARKET CRAP, JUST COOL STUFF.

BUYERS, SELLERS AND APPRAISERS ON HAND

YOU CAN CALL ME AT 800-336-B-I-K-E (2453) WITH ANY QUESTIONS

THANK YOU. MICHAEL KAPLAN


----------



## jrapoza

I will see you there Mike.


----------



## Bicycle Mike

jrapoza said:


> I will see you there Mike.


----------



## Bicycle Mike

GREAT


----------



## rustyjones

Can't wait!!! Mike's swaps rock!


----------



## catfish

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Bicycle Mike

rustyjones said:


> Can't wait!!! Mike's swaps rock!



Thank you Sir. Come see me at the swap and I will give you a super cool Bicycle patch.


----------



## Barto

YES!!!!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Anyone heading to this meet passing in / around the Richmond area?


----------



## Bicycle Mike

I'll put out the word too Jesse


----------



## Angie122482

One week away! I know I’m getting excited!!🤩


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Angie122482 said:


> One week away! I know I’m getting excited!!🤩



😎 😎 😎


----------



## catfish

Can't wait !!! Long over due for a swap meet. And this one is always great !!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

catfish said:


> Can't wait !!! Long over due for a swap meet. And this one is always great !!!



Don't know if i'll make it this time, But tell Mike from Mark Reisen says HELLO....


----------



## catfish

razinhellcustomz said:


> Don't know if i'll make it this time, But tell Mike from Mark Reisen says HELLO....



How can you miss it!  You should be there !!!


----------



## rusty63

I'll be bringing some cool stuff to the swap this weekend, here's a taste. Lots more too!

-Dan Nolan


----------



## Tim s

Heading to the show for the first time from Maryland. Still up in the air on what I am bringing.


----------



## Angie122482

Tim s said:


> Heading to the show for the first time from Maryland. Still up in the air on what I am bringing.
> 
> View attachment 1601580
> 
> View attachment 1601581
> 
> View attachment 1601582
> 
> View attachment 1601584
> 
> View attachment 1601585
> 
> View attachment 1601586
> 
> View attachment 1601587
> 
> View attachment 1601588



In love with that Schwinn Corvette 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Tim s

Thanks it is a nice one, came out of California. Tim


----------



## Tim s

The weather looks good for the swap Sunday, cannot wait. Tim


----------



## tech549

just got back from the swap,great turn out,great weather,great people ,great time.ran in to @catfish,@bikewhorder @manuel rivera @tanksalot ,@ivrjhnsn @dfa242@Barto .good to see everyone.wish i got more pics.


----------



## tanksalot

More Swap photos.


----------



## IngoMike

Thanks for the photos....the 150 year old Mill building is an awesome backdrop, cool venue!!


----------



## catfish

We had a great day !!!!

This is the best location this meet has ever had. Huge turn out. Tons of great stuff!


----------



## Siestabikes

Saw some old friends and a good vibe at this location.


----------



## Barto

Had a great time, bought a 2 speed DD, got a super great deal!  Driving to this site brings to d of curvy roads, old rock walls and even an old school house!


----------



## Barto




----------



## Barto




----------



## Tim s

A couple more pics . Tim S


----------



## bikesnbuses

Thank you all for the pictures! I couldnt make it..😐


----------



## catfish

bikesnbuses said:


> Thank you all for the pictures! I couldnt make it..😐



Wish you could have been there. It was a great meet. Best location Mike has ever had. Weather was great. And everyone brought a lot of stuff!


----------



## catfish




----------



## The classic roll

Thanks Michael Kaplan for a another cool show/swap also great new location. First time actually selling at a meet. Had fun great people good weather what a day!!!


----------



## catfish




----------



## nick tures

tech549 said:


> just got back from the swap,great turn out,great weather,great people ,great time.ran in to @catfish,@bikewhorder @manuel rivera @tanksalot ,@ivrjhnsn @dfa242 .good to see everyone.wish i got more pics.
> 
> View attachment 1604161
> 
> View attachment 1604162
> 
> View attachment 1604163
> 
> View attachment 1604164
> 
> View attachment 1604165
> 
> View attachment 1604167
> 
> View attachment 1604168



anyone know whos lemon peeler that is ?


----------



## Barto

In my opinion, this was rhe best show in years!!!!
From here I went to the Stafford Springs Motorcycle Swap !  It was a great swap as well!!! Tried to make a Hit Rod Swap but was too tired!!!


----------



## Barto

catfish said:


> View attachment 1604694



I see you went to the Stafford swap at weii!  I picked up a set of battery turndowns for my pan head!  Get anything good??
Bart


----------



## The classic roll

catfish said:


> View attachment 1604694



Van is so dam cool didn’t realize it has air ride looks slammed on the ground.


----------



## bikewhorder

I had a great time as well!  It is a pretty amazing location. It's just drenched in beautiful decaying history.   I've begun purging my accumulation of stuff. Typically I show up at these events with an empty car and a fat wallet but this time it was the opposite! Shaggy was all squished up in the front seat on the way down but we made room for him to stretch out in the back on the way home.


----------



## tech549

nick tures said:


> anyone know whos lemon peeler that is ?



check with @rusty63


----------



## catfish

Barto said:


> In my opinion, this was rhe best show in years!!!!
> From here I went to the Stafford Springs Motorcycle Swap !  It was a great swap as well!!! Tried to make a Hit Rod Swap but was too tired!!!



I agree


----------



## catfish

Barto said:


> I see you went to the Stafford swap at weii!  I picked up a set of battery turndowns for my pan head!  Get anything good??
> Bart



Actually that photo was from last year's Oley swap meet.


----------



## Coyote

Cool photos and nice spacious location!
Any locals have any background as to what they used to produce at this Mill?
Beautiful old building.


----------



## Coyote

PS
Any CABErs from Warwick, RI go to the Dudley Show?
I may have something you dropped.


----------



## PCHiggin

Lots of cool stuff! What's the story with the cool old buildings?


----------



## catfish

PCHiggin said:


> Lots of cool stuff! What's the story with the cool old buildings?



Old mills and warehouses.


----------



## rustyjones

Great swap hosted by a great guy! Thanks again Mike, looking forward to more at this amazing new location


----------



## SirMike1983

Wish I had a chance to go. April is tough because we have to put fresh top soil down on the garden beds and rebuild the walls and fences before the season starts. What became of the blue Schwinn Traveler 3-speed? Was it for sale or just on display?


----------



## Barto

catfish said:


> View attachment 1604694



I live in the next town over from Stafford and saw this Van turning into the Stafford Swap as I was going by...on my way home from Mikes swap I saw this same van leaving the Stafford swap...I guess he came to Mikes swap as well?


----------



## Coyote

Barto said:


> on my way home from Mikes swap I saw this same van



I thought that was pretty cool
Anyone know anything about the year and model of this beauty?


----------



## bikebozo

What happened to that highwheel front wheel , did it crack and come apart ? , it looks like it was being ridden without tires , any on the scene knowledge is appreciated


----------



## Maskadeo

I saw that too. I think it’s an optical illusion.


----------



## Nashman

bikesnbuses said:


> Thank you all for the pictures! I couldnt make it..😐



*Ditto from me!!  THANKS*


----------



## Nashman

bikebozo said:


> What happened to that highwheel front wheel , did it crack and come apart ? , it looks like it was being ridden without tires , any on the scene knowledge is appreciated



I thought I was having a flashback from the 70's!


----------



## bikejunk

Looks like a great show sorry I could not make it


----------



## catfish

bikejunk said:


> Looks like a great show sorry I could not make it



How are you feeling? Wish  you could have bee there.


----------



## bikejunk

catfish said:


> How are you feeling? Wish  you could have bee there.



a lot better getting ready for my bypass surgery - didn't make sense to be 130 miles from my hospital if something happened


----------



## The classic roll

SirMike1983 said:


> Wish I had a chance to go. April is tough because we have to put fresh top soil down on the garden beds and rebuild the walls and fences before the season starts. What became of the blue Schwinn Traveler 3-speed? Was it for sale or just on th





bikebozo said:


> What happened to that highwheel front wheel , did it crack and come apart ? , it looks like it was being ridden without tires , any on the scene knowledge is appreciated



That’s a glitch in the photo you can see his left tip of shoe twice. I also watched it get loaded up and looked perfectly fine.


----------



## The classic roll

SirMike1983 said:


> Wish I had a chance to go. April is tough because we have to put fresh top soil down on the garden beds and rebuild the walls and fences before the season starts. What became of the blue Schwinn Traveler 3-speed? Was it for sale or just on display?



The schwinn traveler 3-speed was mine it was sold.


----------

